# Where to find



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Where would one find a brushable white lacquer? Most of the sources I'd normally consult appear to be dead ends
and I have a customer that wants cabinets refinished, the doors and drawers I will spray with white lacquer, but ummm I can't spray inside their house so… I need a brushable lacquer….


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Sherwin Williams White lacquer under coater comes in Gallons and fives, when dry it can be sanded, and topcoated with finish of choice.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

brushable though??? I can get sprayable from several sources, what I need is brushable lacquer.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Tinted_Lacquers_or_Sealers.html


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There were loopholes in some states - spray booths are
required in the shop but nitro can be sprayed in-situ
without. Some cabinetmakers were spraying cabinets
after installation for this reason. I do not know if these
loopholes are still around.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

it's more the fumes I'm worried about in the customer's house, If I can tint a clear brushable white then I should have no problems. Problem will be finding someone who knows how to do this.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately it's the bathroom cabinets, where the only vent would not be convienant… though there is a large plate glass window above the bath tub that does not open…. Yeah I will never get that architectural design idea… ever….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it possible to use some waterborne material.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

An acceptable compromise might be to brush on a base coat of flat latex/acrylic, and top with clear waterborne poly floor finish. I did that on my library wall project, and it turned out very well.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've used this once before….first time and only time…and it went well…

*Edit….Sorry you were looking for brushable "white" lacquer….ooops*










http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004174/8791/deft-clear-wood-finish-lacquer-gloss-quart.aspx


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

laytex won't stick to an oil based product long term.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Aaww, sure it will.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

lol no clint, it won't


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Try using a small short pile or foam roller. Would a clear water based acrylic gloss varnish do it?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a look here.


----------



## johnmack (Apr 13, 2015)

So did you find a white lacquer which is BOTH brushable and sprayable. If yes, how did it work?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

OK, I'll show my ignorance. I though brushing lacquer was just regular lacquer with added retarders to slow down the drying so it could have more time to flow out and not leave brush marks.

So, can't you use spraying lacquer and add your own retarder?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep, that what I do…

Course, that's with clear, I don't know about white…

Herb


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Try target coatings. Currently 35% off promotion as well until April 15. Brushable, sprayable, and tonable/white waterbourne lacquer.


----------

